# Can you use lipliner for eyeliner???



## melliquor (Jun 1, 2007)

Has anybody ever used lipliners for an eyeliner?  I am dying to try cranapple or new money for an eyeliner.  They would be so pretty.  Is that weird though?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MAC is love (Jun 1, 2007)

Personally, I wouldn't try it. I don't know how good that would feel on my eyes...


----------



## knoxydoll (Jun 1, 2007)

The answer is it depends... Some you can use, some you shouldn't use. I definately did when I was younger, not so sure if I would anymore. It's just such a greasy feeling around your eye.


----------



## me_jelly (Jun 1, 2007)

I personally wouldn't - It's not made to be eye-safe and I think the texture is also not suited to saty put on the eyes.


----------



## amoona (Jun 1, 2007)

That's not a product made to be used in the eye. If you want colored eyeliner then just pick up a colored eyeliner or use pigments and mixing medium to create your own eyeliner.


----------



## melliquor (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks alot.  I never thought of the consistancy.  I am going to have to try and make the perfect redish pink e/l from my piggies.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 1, 2007)

I used to wear lipliner as eyeliner, and it's just really smudgy and greasy, almost like it's wet and won't dry. Exactly like if you use eyeliner for lipliner - it will be drying.


----------

